# arvo session in ballina nsw



## hobiehead (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey guys so today i had an Arvo fish in the yak with a friend ( also a Hobie lover) We put in at Martin Street boat ramp and had plans to go under the Prospect bridge for some shade and a relaxing arvo of fishing.As the wind was full on i suggested that we cut across to the other side and follow the mangroves down to get out of the wind.The leading into the east Ballina flats were looking to good to pass up so a few flicks in and picked up a 40cm Jew which was a surprise on the flats around the weed beds but hey was fun!After a few pics were taken and the Jew was put back into fight another day a few more flicks produce a nice healthy 47cm flathead which was a fun fight and was a keeper for dinner.So we decided to stay around the flats and weed beds and turned out to be a great idea!As i flicked a soft plastic up against some weeds all of a sudden my spool went crazy with a huge run!! I was on! but with 6lb braid was soon off after what ever it was sat on the bottom of the river and wouldnt budge so im guessing a monster flathead or even a decent cheeky Jew fish with the run it had. But to get the head back into the game after sulking for a bit i started fishing again and yet again another big run! not as big or angry but a decent fish either way.I knew this was a good flatty so i pulled hard and kepted it from sticking to the bottom and after 5 mins up she came pushing 80cm and fat full of eggs after a quick few pics she was put back healthy and kicking after i realized the under water footage from my 3 day old gopro of letting her go was taken without the water proof back door on.... whoops but we learn and move on i guess.... still was a great afternoon and may good times to be had 






Tight lines


----------



## hobiehead (Jun 8, 2013)

Haha yeah wasnt a very big Jew at all! its right in town mate just around the corner is big w etc it is a great river system and plenty of good fish!Plenty of murkey water as well i seem to do my best fishing up in the creek inlets where the water is cloudy and dark. But fishing along the walls on the yak can produce some good fish as well in the clear water so pretty much where there is structure u will find fish in Ballina u can see the shore in the pics so we are not out far at all that side of the rivers provides great weed beds for the fish to ambush


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Love the Ballina reports. Spent every xmas holidays there as kids staying with family. Best childhood memories are up there chasing bream, getting smashed on inflatable surf matts and playing frogger to cross pacific highway. Would love to get back there one day with kayak.

Keep the reports coming.


----------



## hobiehead (Jun 8, 2013)

no worries mate will do  thanks for reading if your ever down ballina yak fishing im always up for a fish!


----------



## hobiehead (Jun 8, 2013)

vid up now to


----------



## hobiehead (Jun 8, 2013)

salticrak said:


> you jokers in northern/central NSW have lifted the scales from my eyes. It is a part of the country I could easily live in just for the fishing.


yeah mate its not a bad spot at all  byron ballina all good fishing the water is great


----------



## hobiehead (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah mate thanks for that  heaps better!! Its my first video up so still getting use to it. yeah mate the Ballina water ways suit the yaks down to the tee! Plenty of creek entry's and places to put in. Im looking for more local yakkers around here to go with ive got a couple of mates but be good to find some more.I Havnt been off shore yet but i really want to! just got to find that person to go with really as id freak out there by myself first few times haha.Many a beers drank at the Ballina rsl mate! perfect spot for it all u need to do is sneak a rod in so u can fish!! thanks again for the video tags gotta learn how to do it!


----------

